# Tony Grove Lake



## Bears Butt

If you are looking for a great place to take a kid or two fishing with an "almost guarantee" at catching a fish, hit up Tony Grove Lake, up Logan Canyon. We fished on the west side using chartreuse powerbait and killed them.

[attachment=0:rbgwg189]TheFishinGang.JPG[/attachment:rbgwg189]

Not big. All planters. And they tasted good too!


----------



## guner

Hey BB...... It has been years since I have been up there. Can you still watch schools of Albino trout swimming around the lake ?...... do they even plant them in there any more ?


----------



## Bears Butt

I have not seen an albino trout in years, I don't know if the DWR even plays with them anymore. So the answer is "no" to the Tony Grove question. 
The lake is still as clear as it has always been and it's surprising clean of debris and litter. People seem to really respect the place and I'm very glad for that. I policed around our camp and only picked up two beer cans stuffed in under some bushes and a few small plastic tabs off some candy wrappers. I did not pick up the little plastic air soft bb's though, my bad.


----------



## tye dye twins

Nice work. Recently my boss asked me where he could gaurntee "catch a fish" and I told him that is impossible. I have a few places that you are likely to catch fish but not garuntee. I should have said "almost" to him.


----------



## JERRY

:O||:


----------



## guner

Hey BB...... as far as Albino trout, I dont know where or how wide spread they are planted, however I have SEEN the truck dump them into community ponds before, so they must still raise them somewhere.


----------



## Grandpa D

Albino Rainbow Trout are on their way out, in Utah. The fish are just too easy for birds of prey to see and catch. Cormorants and Pelicans have been driven to Community Ponds where Albino's were being stocked.
It was like a neon sign saying Come and Get It!
The birds wipe out the fish within a few days of stocking.


----------

